# Why doesn't the Mac Pro Slicer make the recommended list?



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been curious for some time why when recommendations are asked for sujihikis or slicers that the Mac Pro slicer isn't on the list?  The often recommended Mac Pro gyuto is almost always a top contender by many.  Is it a matter of price point vs performance or something else?  Thanks


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chef's knives and slicers are very different things. With a slicer you're usually either looking for serviceable or spectacular, rock-solid is neither here nor there. And that's what the MAC Pro is. You should realize that a lot of the MAC Pro chef's knife sentiment in Chef Talk is driven by my posts, but because the slicers are a little on the stiff side for _my_ taste I don't write much about them.

There's nothing wrong with them. Rock solid, in fact.

BDL


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the response BDL.  Yes, I do understand that you are the driving force behind  the Mac recommendations, but often others will chime in with a +1, or another suggestion. Beng a Mac Pro owner I thought briefly about getting one, but for the amount of use it would get vs price, and that I perceived it to be very similiar to the gyuto,(not enough difference to warrant an additional knife) I ruled it out.  I however would have liked one  a 10+ inch length in either the chef or superior series.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Take a look at Fujiwara FKM and Tojiro DP. Well priced and very serviceable. 

The knives in the MAC Chef's line are a step down from the Superiors, and the longest Chef slicer is 9". I'd go with a longer Fujiwara or Tojiro. There is no Superior slicer other than the bread knife. It's a great bread knife and everyone should have one; but like any serrated blade, it wouldn't be anywhere near my first choice for carving, portioning and trimming. 

If you're willing to leave the sunny climes of Japan, and you don't mind carbon, Sabatier carbon slicers are wonderful. I also like several Japanese carbons, but think they might be just out of your price range. My advice is not to bother with the Fujiwara FKH carbon, it's got some serious issues.

BDL


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

If I had a good excuse to buy another long slicer (and an extra couple hundred bucks to burn)  I'd think I'd get a Moritaka "Yanagiba" in 300mm.  It's called a Yanagi but it's actually double beveled.  Takeda uses the same naming convention IIRC.  I'm really a fan of Moritaka; the ones I've used have been stellar.  The Sous where I work heard me rave about them so much be finally got a Moritaka nakiri and absolutely loves it.  I sharpened it up for him, all J-nat stones.  The things a freakin' razor now.


----------

